# Alternatives to greenies?



## eiksaa

So greenies are bad, got that from reading this forum. Are there any other alternatives for dental chews? I give Gustave bully sticks and antlers already but I was wondering if the other brands out there are any better than greenies. Like Z-bones? Anyone tried those?


----------



## Sylie

I am at a loss myself. Recently, I have found Get Naked. At least they are tested to be totally digestible. My dogs love them.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

*Greenies?*

What is wrong with Greenies? I have given my furbabies the tiny ones. I'm not crazy about the green color but is there something I should know about them?


----------



## hoaloha

I use CET dental chews and CET Hextra dental chews. They don't last very long but help clean the teeth  It's much cheaper on amazon.com than any store I've seen. I'd be careful with Antlers-- they are VERY hard and can cause dental fractures on small teeth of toy breed dogs. I've also used bright bites (?) which is shaped like a star but found that Obi sometimes will swallow big pieces instead of chewing- I will give them to him now only by holding it in my hand and letting him gnaw on it instead.


----------



## eiksaa

hoaloha said:


> I use CET dental chews and CET Hextra dental chews. They don't last very long but help clean the teeth  It's much cheaper on amazon.com than any store I've seen. I'd be careful with Antlers-- they are VERY hard and can cause dental fractures on small teeth of toy breed dogs. I've also used bright bites (?) which is shaped like a star but found that Obi sometimes will swallow big pieces instead of chewing- I will give them to him now only by holding it in my hand and letting him gnaw on it instead.


Thanks for the suggestions and the tip about antlers. I'll keep that in mind,


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I also have CET dental chews. Zoe seems to like them.....not too often though, she is quite fussy.


----------



## eiksaa

Daisy's Mommie said:


> What is wrong with Greenies? I have given my furbabies the tiny ones. I'm not crazy about the green color but is there something I should know about them?


I've heard dogs having digestion problems from them. No personal experience though.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

Oh..Ok.. They have not had any problems but then again, I think Daisy has a cast iron stomach. I haven't found anything she would not eat and she has found some things that she shouldn't eat. The latest being her toothbrush. It was laying on the bathroom sink and I guess one of the cats knocked it off. She came through the hall with her little tail flying and her toothbrush stuck in her mouth like she had just brushed!!! Too cute but that is her last one. She has chewed the others!!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

I have a question---- Do you really give your furbabies dried bull penises? I just can't get past what it is!!!!!!!!!!! I am so careful about what I give my fur children--no chicken fillers-being ground up feathers, feet, beaks, etc--no raw meat,---nothing I would not eat. I won't even let them have pigs ears, hoofs or rawhide. Help me understand why they even make these things. Talk about not wasting anything.....


----------



## eiksaa

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I have a question---- Do you really give your furbabies dried bull penises? I just can't get past what it is!!!!!!!!!!! I am so careful about what I give my fur children--no chicken fillers-being ground up feathers, feet, beaks, etc--no raw meat,---nothing I would not eat. I won't even let them have pigs ears, hoofs or rawhide. Help me understand why they even make these things. Talk about not wasting anything.....


Haha, yes. I am not squeamish about these things.  I did a lot of research and seems like bully sticks are not unhealthy for dogs(unlike other things you mentioned). That's the only thing I care about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

*Yeah---but*



eiksaa said:


> Haha, yes. I am not squeamish about these things.  I did a lot of research and seems like bully sticks are not unhealthy for dogs(unlike other things you mentioned). That's the only thing I care about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I guess I am overly squeamish! I just think about her gnawing on one and then getting on my lap and giving me my nightly face washing. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it when she licks my face but----right after having a bull penis chewie??!! Ewuee..


----------



## eiksaa

Yes, that does feel pretty disgusting. I prefer the odorless ones. I don't mind the concept as much as the smell. After all, dogs clean themselves by licking, no way around that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

*Yeah--but...*

I guess I'm just overly squeamish!! The part that I can't get past is that she is gnawing on one and then climbs up on my lap for my nightly face washing. I LOVE LOVE LOVE her washing my face but right after having that in her mouth??!!! EUWEEE...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

*Yeah...but*

The part that bothers me is I can see the picture...She is laying in the floor chewing on one of these things and then she gets up on my lap for my nightly face washing. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my face washings but after right after she has been chewing on a bull penis!! EUWEE... I don't even give her rawhide because I think it is gross!! My poor baby fluff...She doesn't get any of the good stuff!!


----------



## hoaloha

Daisy's Mommie said:


> The part that bothers me is I can see the picture...She is laying in the floor chewing on one of these things and then she gets up on my lap for my nightly face washing. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my face washings but after right after she has been chewing on a bull penis!! EUWEE... I don't even give her rawhide because I think it is gross!! My poor baby fluff...She doesn't get any of the good stuff!!


I let Obi go to town on the bullies or Flossies on BATH day! LOL! it's really good for maltese to chew and chew- good for the teeth and gums  But, you should try the odorless ones for sure. The regular ones SMELL horrid.


----------



## eiksaa

Daisy's Mommie said:


> The part that bothers me is I can see the picture...She is laying in the floor chewing on one of these things and then she gets up on my lap for my nightly face washing. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my face washings but after right after she has been chewing on a bull penis!! EUWEE... I don't even give her rawhide because I think it is gross!! My poor baby fluff...She doesn't get any of the good stuff!!


Rawhide can actually be bad for fluffs. So probably a good idea not to give her those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

I Give mine bullies, (a lot) and CET dental chews also.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

I guess that I'm squeamish enough for the both of us. Sometimes I forget that they are NOT actual children. I even put their shampoo in my eyes to see if it burns. Am I hopeless???


----------



## babycake7

I give Bully Sticks and Flossies to Bella...must be Made in the USA


----------



## CorkieYorkie

We give ours DentaSticks..... how bad are they....???


----------



## maltese#1fan

Both Heidi and Bella have gotten sick on Greenies. Bella loves her Nylabones. They keep her occupied for some time. However, she is a lazy bone chewer. Her latest "trick" is to drop her bone in my hand so I can hold it while she chews. She has me trained well.


----------



## kaeco510

maltese#1fan said:


> Her latest "trick" is to drop her bone in my hand so I can hold it while she chews. She has me trained well.


LOL that is too funny! What a diva :biggrin:


----------

